# Tessa pictures



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

So here are the promised pictures of Tessa. She is 9 weeks old and has been here 3 days now. I was told by the breeder that she was a lutino pearl. Can anyone confirm that? She is definitely a lutino, but I'm not sure I see pearl. There is a yellow wash on a few of her wing feathers, but it isn't very heavy. Her yellow overall looks like a wash over the white. Is that typical for lutino? In budgies I'd say she is more of a creamino. Lol. 

The wing clip is _not_ my fault or my doing. When I went to pick her up on Sunday the breeder had clipped the right wing that closely and that badly, while leaving the left one alone. I was very upset. I had told her that I prefer the very, very light clip, on Maya I only clip the first 4 flight feathers, since I want her to be able to fly short distances safely, but since I (will be living) in an apartment, I prefer that she isn't fully flighted for her own safety. And my new landlord wants the birds clipped or else they have to stay in the cage. Breeder clipped the wing without consulting with me at all. The one-wing only clip means that she could spiral when she tries to fly and could damage her wing, so I helped her clip the left. It isn't as short, but I still hate it. She pretty much plummets when she jumps, since about _10_ feathers are clipped, but can at least stabilize herself on the way down. Before the left one was trimmed she was plummeting and falling to oneside. I'm working with her on keeping her wing muscles exercised and getting her used to her limitations. I cannot _wait_ until she moults. 

Tessa has started flock calling for me and talking with Maya in a separate room. She runs to the door of the cage when she sees me and _loves_ to sit on my shoulder. She is starting to enjoy head scratches and pets and is very friendly. She needs a nail trim though. Lol. I have scratches on both of my arms. 

Here are some pictures.

On the way home enjoying millet.




Pretty girl














Breakfast







She seems to have a bit of a bald spot. Will that fill-in as she matures?




Really bad pictures of some tail banding.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my, she is so cute and beautiful! Reminds me of my Honey when I first brought her home. :blush:

Bald spots behind the crest are common in lutinos (it's genetic), so it won't disappear as such, but the feathers around it may grow to cover it up so that it's less noticeable.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

She is adorable.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She's a beauty! 

And Char's right, lutinos have a bald spot behind their crest and it won't ever completely fill in, but it may become less noticeable in some cases


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Oh my, she is so cute and beautiful! Reminds me of my Honey when I first brought her home. :blush:
> 
> Bald spots behind the crest are common in lutinos (it's genetic), so it won't disappear as such, but the feathers around it may grow to cover it up so that it's less noticeable.


Thanks! I'm in love with her already. She is such a little charmer and so affectionate. I can't wait for quarantine to be over so I can have her in the living room snuggling with me while I watch tv. 

I know the bald spot was genetic and her's isn't as bad as some I've seen, but I wasn't sure if it would fill in or just be covered over by other feathers. Thanks for the info on that. 



Mezza said:


> She is adorable.


Thanks! I'm quite pleased with her. 



Lougirl said:


> She's a beauty!
> 
> And Char's right, lutinos have a bald spot behind their crest and it won't ever completely fill in, but it may become less noticeable in some cases


Thanks! She is something alright. So much heavier than I was expecting. Lol. Maya is extremely light feeling at only 45 grams now. Lol. And thanks for the info on the bald spot. Very helpful.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Really pretty baby!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She's very pretty. But, YIKES about the wings.  Sad that a "reputable" breeder would think it was okay to clip like that.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

She is so cute


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What a pretty girl !


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

She's adorable!
But why would the landlord care if the bird is fully flighted or not? It's not like he has to live in your apartment ...


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Awww she's stunning


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Tessa is lovely


----------

